# Comment flasher le firmware ?



## lom2lyon (22 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voilà, quelqu'un connait-il le moyen de flasher le firmware d'iMac, depuis "la ligne de commandes", lorsque l'on est dans l'Open Firmware.

Merci pour votre(s) réponse(s), c'est très important : il faut que je récussite mon iMac !

aMACalement ;-)


----------



## Trinity (23 Septembre 2004)

Waoouhh, c'est balaise çà ! 

Mais pourquoi tu veux le flashé ?

Dès que tu es en OpenFirmware, tu peux modifier le firmware de ta bécane. Mais si tu veux installé un nouveau firmware tu n'as pas besoin d'aller dans OpenFirmware ! En principe pour mettre à jour le firmware il y a un installateur que tu fais tourner dans l'OS et une manipulation au prochain enclenchement de ta machine...et pi c'est tout !


----------



## gad1962 (23 Septembre 2004)

salut,


Pour le changement de de ton Firmware, rends toi à cette adresse tout y est indiqué
http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_installer.html
Vers le bas de page tu as une rubrique "VERIFIER SON FIRMWARE"
Tu n'as plus qu'à suivre les liens et les instructions

@+


----------



## lom2lyon (27 Septembre 2004)

Merci pour vos liens !

En fait, j'ai pu éjecter le CD qui était bloqué dans le slot in, en démontant la carcasse... J'ai ensuite pu booter depuis un CD MacOS9, et j'ai réinstallé l'OS.
Par delà, j'ai enfin pu flasher mon firmware, pour pouvoir installer la Panther édition.

Petit témoignage : sur un iMac G3 350, la MacOSX marche du tonerre !

A bientôt

Lom2Lyon.


----------

